# Getting Ipod Corrupt, ok in different PC



## Ipodnub (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey all,

Been browsing the net over the past 3 days and countless hours through threads about the message I am getting on my PC from Itunes. You know the dreaded message "Itunes has detected an ipod that is corrupted". I wasn't too concerned about losing data to be honest here. I had no music on my Ipod nano 2g. I just finished an audio book that I still have on my PC and I was planning on putting a new one on there. 

Here is whats going on here. I plug my ipod nano 2g up to my front USB ports (Yes I have tried the back ones as well one by one still same). The bottom right hand corner near my clock and volume icon (Running Win XP) I see the USB being recognized, Great! I can even double click it and see that it says "USB Mass storage, Apple Ipod device". So my computer is recognizing this! Cool! ....wait, why do I not see my ipod as a device driver in My computer? I have tried going into My Computer in the disk management and change the device number, but you see its hard to do that when my computer doesn't see the Ipod as a device drive to begin with. 

Ok, so I leave it plugged in and open Itunes. Whats this, Itunes doesn't see the ipod either? GASP! Actually after about 5 minutes, Itunes gives me that nice little "Ipod corrupted" message. I did have a virus on my PC a few days before and I finally managed to get it off. Do you think it corrupted some files in the registry? Do you think my spyware that runs in the back ground might be prohibiting something being read correctly, should I just shut it off? Just thinking as I type this, because I am at work now and things I could try when I get home.

Here is what I have tried:
1. Ipod restore (6 times now)
2. Ipod put into Disc mode (3 times now)
3. Uninstalled my USB devices and yes my computer recognizes that I have a new hardware and yes it installs it back flawlessly
4. Uninstalled and reinstalled Itunes at least 10 times now
5. I have installed Winamp to try an alternative to Itunes and Winamp does NOT see my ipod either 
6. I have Unplugged all of my usb devices (Keyboard, mouse, printer, Kodak camera) shut PC off and unplugged PC as some suggested and waited 30 seconds then plugged it back in.
7. I have plugged my ipod in at work and it is recognized immediately, no corrupting nothing, it works great, BUT my files are all at home and my boss frowns on me using my ipod etc.

Things I have not tried or I am unable to:
1. Change registry files. I do not know too much about this to be honest here. I tried to change or delete some (dangerous I know) and my PC would not let me. I tried to right click and allow permission for All users etc and it still would not let me. Maybe my PC knows that I am trying to screw with it :laugh:
2. Reformat - Please don't tell me to do this. First I have tons of info on my PC, secondly I always have to call tech support in india to get my Verizon Fios back online (usually a 2 hour process because... well... you know)

I am sure I have done even more than what I have written here, but if anyone would care to respond, I would be grateful.

Please help! ray:

BTW, people like me and I am sure like yourself use google or other search engines to help fix their needs. I am finding threads that have similar problems as myself dating back to 2006. About 99% of them, the orginal thread creator NEVER came back to tell people how they fixed their problem. Do you know how freaking annoying that is? I mean, I can't just respond to a thread thats 4 years old either. So I PROMISE, if I get this fixed I will l come back here and tell what I did to finally fix this issue, even if I have to reformat. I WILL BE BACK! :grin:

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Ipodnub (Apr 8, 2009)

Just an update. 

I tried uninstalling the USB controllers again. No luck  My computer just re installs them flawlessly and there are no yellow icons or anything showing bad drivers etc. 

One funny thing happened a few minutes ago though. I had my ipod plugged in for a bit and then I decided to unplug it (safely). Then I fired up itunes, it sits there for about 5 minutes then it gives me the message Itunes has detected an ipod that has been corrupted. Hmmm Hello??? My flippin Ipod is NOT even plugged in!!:upset:


----------



## Ipodnub (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, I see my thread has gotten a ton of replies. :sigh:

Same thing, nothing changed can't get my itunes to see the Ipod as well as Winamp. Bout to scrap the whole lot as I am not getting help here.


----------



## jimmyreadxyz (Aug 25, 2009)

Many a times, the ipod gets corrupt and we are not able to get access to the data present in the ipod. It happens so because of virus attack. You can get rid of this problem by restoring ipod to factory setting. By doing this, your corrupt ipod gets repaired and you are then able to use your ipod data like earlier. There are many software available in the market that restores ipod to factory settings.


----------



## Ipodnub (Apr 8, 2009)

jimmyreadxyz said:


> Many a times, the ipod gets corrupt and we are not able to get access to the data present in the ipod. It happens so because of virus attack. You can get rid of this problem by restoring ipod to factory setting. By doing this, your corrupt ipod gets repaired and you are then able to use your ipod data like earlier. There are many software available in the market that restores ipod to factory settings.



WOW, jimmyreadxyz 

Did you even bother to read my post? I have done EVERYTHING including restoring ipod. You really need to read next time before posting useless information to a thread that is over 4 months old. 

BTW, I never did find an answer to my problem. My ipod works at my work but not my home computer. My daughters ipod works fine on my home computer so I am using that one instead.

Don't worry your pretty little heads about replying to this thread, as it is dead and I got absolutely no help and to be honest, I don't care anymore about it. Tech support forums?? :4-dontkno


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Ipodnub:

Please be assured that your post will never be replied to again, as I am locking it down.

If you look around TSF you will see that this primary a computer help forum, but we try to help with other things also. "We" can't help everybody with everything, but we try hard. We are not ipod Tech support forum.

BG


----------

